# BBD in Iowa! :D



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

nice job


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Nice*

NICE BUCK!! Way to make the hard work pay off!!


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

MONSTER


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*great buck*

awesome buck - Iowa is awesome - i love living here


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, congrats


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great looking buck , Congrats


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. nice Buck. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## rg_baseball (Jul 7, 2006)

way to stay out there isnt always the easiest thing to do. Way to go nice buck!!
God Bless


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

WOW great buck!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome job on the buck!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

nice wat it score?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

nice buck congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice buck Alex!!
congrates man!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats man i want to come hunt in iowa with yall


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Great buck!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ty Noe said:


> Nice buck Alex!!
> congrates man!!


Thanks man! It was intense!


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't managed to stick one yet, but I'm pretty picky. I have passed a few bucks that I'm starting to wish I wouldn't have!!!

Here are my '06, '07 bucks respectively... and my '07 turkey

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30046793&l=4d463&id=1192770172

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1192770172&ref=profile#/album.php?aid=2000446&id=1192770172

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1192770172&ref=profile#/album.php?aid=2001084&id=1192770172

just copy/paste them I suck at uploading...


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Also, sweet buck up there in Iowa!!! I've been on AT for a while but haven't ever ventured into this forum... I like!!!


----------

